# Lost a friend



## Stranger (10/5/21)

Hi guys. Have not been on the forum the last few days. My friend of 30 odd years lost her fight to leukemia on Friday. Her husband and three daughters went to see her and she was in so much pain the decided to put her onto palliative care from which she never woke up from. She battled for 5 months and it was a roller coaster of highs and lows hope and devastation. I ******* hate Cancer it is such a cruel disease. So if I am not funny for a while. Bear with me. My sense of humour is Abit lacking right now.

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1 | Can relate 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/5/21)

Stranger said:


> Hi guys. Have not been on the forum the last few days. My friend of 30 odd years lost her fight to leukemia on Friday. Her husband and three daughters went to see her and she was in so much pain the decided to put her onto palliative care from which she never woke up from. She battled for 5 months and it was a roller coaster of highs and lows hope and devastation. I ******* hate Cancer it is such a cruel disease. So if I am not funny for a while. Bear with me. My sense of humour is Abit lacking right now.



Condolences to her Family and to you @Stranger . Lost too many friends and family to the Big C, it's a cruel disease, it can give hope and then snatch it away in the blink of an eye. Stay strong bud!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Munro31 (10/5/21)

Stranger said:


> Hi guys. Have not been on the forum the last few days. My friend of 30 odd years lost her fight to leukemia on Friday. Her husband and three daughters went to see her and she was in so much pain the decided to put her onto palliative care from which she never woke up from. She battled for 5 months and it was a roller coaster of highs and lows hope and devastation. I ******* hate Cancer it is such a cruel disease. So if I am not funny for a while. Bear with me. My sense of humour is Abit lacking right now.


Be strong is something you will hear a lot, ignore those things. Be what feels right, sit, think, cry, laugh at old times. I lost my brother a year ago, he gave in to depression and did the unthinkable. I see him everyday in people's faces, actions and mannerisms. So I cry, it helps me cope.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/5/21)

Sorry to hear about your loss @Stranger!!! Take all the time you need! You know where to find us if you need us any time of the day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (10/5/21)

So sorry to hear that @Stranger 
I agree 100% with you that cancer is such a cruel disease. Take all the time you need.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (10/5/21)

Sorry for your loss @Stranger keep strong and we are here anytime.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB (10/5/21)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I agree, feel what you need to for as long as you need to.

Seen so much heartache and loss of late, it's hard to look on the bright side.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/5/21)

Condolences to you and to her family. My best wishes.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (10/5/21)

Ai... I know this 'cruelty' all too well, my heart goes out to you and her family. Atleast she has no more pain, RIP with love.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (10/5/21)

Stranger said:


> Hi guys. Have not been on the forum the last few days. My friend of 30 odd years lost her fight to leukemia on Friday. Her husband and three daughters went to see her and she was in so much pain the decided to put her onto palliative care from which she never woke up from. She battled for 5 months and it was a roller coaster of highs and lows hope and devastation. I ******* hate Cancer it is such a cruel disease. So if I am not funny for a while. Bear with me. My sense of humour is Abit lacking right now.


My sincere condolences goes out to her family and to you buddy my wife just lost her uncle this Friday past to that dreadfull "C" so take all the time you need bra just don't be a stranger  she is in a better place

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH (10/5/21)

Stranger said:


> Hi guys. Have not been on the forum the last few days. My friend of 30 odd years lost her fight to leukemia on Friday. Her husband and three daughters went to see her and she was in so much pain the decided to put her onto palliative care from which she never woke up from. She battled for 5 months and it was a roller coaster of highs and lows hope and devastation. I ******* hate Cancer it is such a cruel disease. So if I am not funny for a while. Bear with me. My sense of humour is Abit lacking right now.



I’ve lost far too many friends and family members to this godawful disease. If it has any redeeming qualities, it’s that the grieving process is quicker since you get through so much of it beforehand.

stay strong, friend.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (10/5/21)

Sorry for your loss @Stranger. It’s a very tough period for all of us as I don’t think any of us didn’t lose a friend or a relative to this bloody pandemic so we can all relate to what you’re going through.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (10/5/21)

So sad, cancer sucks and most can relate rather than just just saying the right things. Myself have lost both friends and many family members including my dad who was clean living didn't touch either cigarettes or alcohol in his life (Salvation Army Officer Parents and Salvationist through his life) yet died riddled with cancer at just 56!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (11/5/21)

Stranger said:


> Hi guys. Have not been on the forum the last few days. My friend of 30 odd years lost her fight to leukemia on Friday. Her husband and three daughters went to see her and she was in so much pain the decided to put her onto palliative care from which she never woke up from. She battled for 5 months and it was a roller coaster of highs and lows hope and devastation. I ******* hate Cancer it is such a cruel disease. So if I am not funny for a while. Bear with me. My sense of humour is Abit lacking right now.



I'm sorry for your loss @Stranger

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (11/5/21)

Thank you all, sad to see so many can relate. Over the past few years I have lost friends due to natural causes, heart attacks and old age. My friend Sam was different. Due to them having school age children they were stuck with the holiday grind of trying to find places. My mate looks after his old mum too, so they are 6, which as you know gets expensive. 
He had a Chevy trailblazer and we introduced them a few years ago to camping. They got excited about this and he built a really good trailer with rooftop tent. After a couple of soft outings we spent my 40th wedding anniversary out in the wilds of Botswana at Mabuasehube.
On her bucket list was Vic Falls, and we had this planned for Jan 2021, but the pandemic but a block on that.

In November she was T boned in the trailblazer, no injuries just shaken up. The car was a write off. December she was not feeling well and went for tests. They said at the time it may be Leukemia but there were no markers. She spent Xmas day in hospital in pain and being given blood and platelets. In Jan they started treatments after confirming the Leukemia. From then until now it ranged from remission to it's back to a new treatment and this wonder drug, they tried everything and many times it looked like they had it beat. She would spend short periods at home and then become ill again. 

My mate was called into the hospital last week and was told that they had found tumors on her spine and in the soft tissue. He knew then that he was going to lose her. This man is only 52 but has aged 10 years and gone grey over this short time. The family and my wife went to say goodbye and she was in so much pain that it was a relief for her to be put in to what amounts to a coma. Treatment and feeding was stopped and she was allowed to pass away. 

My friend was just 47

This is the part that hurts so much, not just the loss of life but the loss of the life they had planned, she had so much that she still wanted to do.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB (11/5/21)

Gut wrenchingly sad!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (11/5/21)

Stranger said:


> Thank you all, sad to see so many can relate. Over the past few years I have lost friends due to natural causes, heart attacks and old age. My friend Sam was different. Due to them having school age children they were stuck with the holiday grind of trying to find places. My mate looks after his old mum too, so they are 6, which as you know gets expensive.
> He had a Chevy trailblazer and we introduced them a few years ago to camping. They got excited about this and he built a really good trailer with rooftop tent. After a couple of soft outings we spent my 40th wedding anniversary out in the wilds of Botswana at Mabuasehube.
> On her bucket list was Vic Falls, and we had this planned for Jan 2021, but the pandemic but a block on that.
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss @Stranger , family and friends. It doesn't get better but it gets easier. Keep strong brother.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH (15/5/21)

Lost my mother in law to cancer this morning - diagnosed 8 days ago. My mother’s boyfriend is having a melanoma removed on Monday. Diagnosed 3 days ago. She’s already buried two husbands who died of cancer and is herself a survivor.

F cancer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stew (16/5/21)

@DavyH
So sorry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stew (16/5/21)

So sorry.
@Stranger

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (17/5/21)

DavyH said:


> Lost my mother in law to cancer this morning - diagnosed 8 days ago. My mother’s boyfriend is having a melanoma removed on Monday. Diagnosed 3 days ago. She’s already buried two husbands who died of cancer and is herself a survivor.
> 
> F cancer.


Sincere condolences for your loss. May the almighty give you and your family strength to get through this. I lost my mother to cancer 3 years ago too… she fought it for 5 long years with a short remission and a quick relapse. It was horrendous

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stranger (20/5/21)

DavyH said:


> Lost my mother in law to cancer this morning - diagnosed 8 days ago. My mother’s boyfriend is having a melanoma removed on Monday. Diagnosed 3 days ago. She’s already buried two husbands who died of cancer and is herself a survivor.
> 
> F cancer.



So very sorry Davy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (20/5/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Sincere condolences for your loss. Stay the almighty give you and your family strength to agent through this. I lost my mother to cancer 3 years ago too… she fought it for 5 long years with a short remission and a quick relapse. It was horrendous


Sorry to hear.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (20/5/21)

DavyH said:


> Lost my mother in law to cancer this morning - diagnosed 8 days ago. My mother’s boyfriend is having a melanoma removed on Monday. Diagnosed 3 days ago. She’s already buried two husbands who died of cancer and is herself a survivor.
> 
> F cancer.


Condolences brother. All I can say is keep strong, it get easier.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Raindance (20/5/21)

Lost my mom to cancer, she was younger than I am today. Still hurts ....

Regards

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------

